# MSI 848P Neo-V XP Pro(SP1) Restarts, Freezes, and Errors



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, I suppose I should start with a description of the problems. Basically, it is just as the title of the thread states. I am currently using Windows XP Pro with SP1. My computers crashes before the installation of SP2 can be completed. I am having random blackscreens , random restarts, bluescreens with varying file errors, and freezes.

My current Windows configuration is Windows and critical updates for SP1 only. Drivers for Canon Pixma IP4000 printer, Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 256Mb grachics card, Microtek ScanMaker 3600, and a Fujifilm FinePix DPC-R1 Media Reader.

Hardware Configuration (Sorry, I did not build the computer and do not know the manufacturer of all the components).

Jupiter Case Model PSR-4609d7
Demon 480W Power Supply
1 5 1/4" Bay Intake Fans and 3 Rear Outtake Fans
MSI 848P Neo-V Motherboard
Intel P4 Northwood 3.0 Ghz Processor
1 Gb of 800 FSB (Sorry do not know manufacturer)
Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 256Mb Graghics Card
52x32x52 CDR/RW
DX-DVDR100 DVD Rom
3 1/2" Floppy Drive
2 Hitachi 7200 S-ATA Hard Drives

Bios Configuration AmiBIOS New Setup Utility Version 3.31A

Standard CMOS Features
Primary IDE Master 52x32x52 CDR/RW
Primary IDE Slave Dx-DVDR100
Secondary IDE Master Not Installed
Secondary IDE Slave Not Installed
Third IDE Master HDS722580VLSA80
Third IDE Slave Not Installed 
Fourth IDE Master HDS722580VLSA80
Fourth IDE Slave Not Installed
Floppy Drive A 1.44 MB 3 1/2
Advanced Bios Features
Quickboot Enabled
Boot Device Select
1st IDE0:HDS722580VLSA80
2nd CD/DVD-0:52x32x52 CDR/RW
3rd Floppy:1.44MB 3 1/2
Try Other Boot Devices No
Full Screen LOGO Show Enabled
S.M.A.R.T. For Hard Disks Enabled
Boot NumLock On
Floppy Drive Seek Disabled
Password Check Setup
Boot to OS/2 No
Hyper Threading Function Enabled
MPS Revision 1.4
APIC ACPI SCI IRQ Disabled
CPU L1 & L2 Cache Enabled
System BIOS Cacheable Enabled
C000, 32K Shadow Cached
Set Limit CPUID MaxVal to 3 Disabled
Advanced Chipset Features
Dram Timing Settings
Configure Dram Timing by SPD Enabled
CAS# Latency 3 Clocks
RAS# Precharge 3 Clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay 3 Clocks
Precharge Delay 8 Clocks
Burst Length 8
AGP Arpeture Size 64MB
Power Management Funtions
ACPI Standby State S1/POS
Re-Call VGA BIOS at S3 Resuming Disabled
Power Management/APM Enabled
Suspent Time Out (Minute) Disabled
Power Button Function On/Off
Restore on AC/Power Loss Last State
Set Monitor Events
FDC/LPT/COM Ports Monitor
Primary Master IDE Monitor
Primary Slave IDE Ignore
Secondary Master IDE Monitor
Secondary Slave IDE Ignore
Set WakeUp Events
USB Device WakeUp From S3 Disabled
Keyboard PowerOn Function Disabled
Specific Key For PowerOn N/A
Mouse Power On Function Disabled
Resume On PME# Enabled
Resume On RTC Alarm Disabled
RTC Alarm Date 15
RTC Alarm Hour 12
RTC Alarm Minute 30
RTC Alarm Second 30
PNP/PCI Configurations
Clear NVRAM No
PCI Latency Timer 32
Init. Graghics Adapter Priority AGP/PCI
PCI IDE Busmaster Disabled
Set IRQs to PCI or ISA
IRQ3 PCI/PnP
IRQ4 PCI/PnP 
IRQ5 PCI/PnP
IRQ7 PCI/PnP
IRQ9 PCI/PnP
IRQ10 PCI/PnP
IRQ11 PCI/PnP
IRQ14 PCI/PnP
IRQ15 PCI/PnP
Set DMAs to PnP or ISA
DMA Channel 0 PnP
DMA Channel 1 PnP
DMA Channel 3 PnP
DMA Channel 5 PnP
DMA Channel 6 PnP
DMA Channel 7 PnP
Intergrated Peripheals
USB Controller Enabled
USB Device Legacy Support Disabled
On-Chip IDE Configuration
On-Chip ATA(S) Operate Mode Native
ATA Configuration S-ATA Only
S-ATA KeepEnabled No
P-ATA KeepEnabled Yes
Combined Mode Option P-ATA 1st Channel
S-ATA Ports Definition P0-1st./P1-2nd.
OnBoard LAN Enabled
AC'97 Audio Auto
Set Super I/O
OnBoard FDC Auto
OnBoard Serial Port A Auto
OnBoard Parallel Port Auto
Parallel Port Mode Normal
EPP Version N/A
Parallel Port IRQ Auto
Parallel Port DMA Channel N/A
PC Health Status
CPU Temperature 55%C/131%F
System Temerature 36%C/96%F
CPU Fan Speed 2376RPM-2410RPM
System Fan Speed 0RPM
VCore 1.32928V-1.35368V
3.3V 3.152V
5.0V 5.140V
Battery 2.960V-2.976V
+5VSB 4.933V
Frequency/Voltage Control
Dynamic OverClocking Disabled
Performance Mode Normal
CPU Ratio Selection Locked
DRAM Frequency Auto
Spread Spectrum Enabled
Adjust CPU Bus Clock(MHZ) 200
Adjust AGP/PCI Clock(MHZ) 66.66/33.33
CPU VCore Adjust No
CPU VCore 1.3875V
DDR Power Voltage 2.60V
AGP Power Voltage 1.55V

Thats about all the information I can think of giving to troubleshoot this problem. If it is inadequate please feel free to specify any other infor mation you feel may be needed.

According to MEM Tests my memory is working fine. This leads me to believe that Power Supply may be the culpret. I also have soncerns that Bios is not configured correctly or motherboard is failing, but this is not my area of expertise. Therefore, I come to you all for suggestions.

Thank You,
Richard


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

The only two things standing to to me are for one the low 3.3V voltage rail (basically operating at the bottom end of the 5% tolerance). Could you take a look at the +12V rail ? That rails values would be interesting to know.

The other thing is Spread spectrum. Disable it and give it a try. Generally that option should be disabled - iam not sure if it could create your symptoms though.

EDIT: Try disabling HT to see if it makes a difference in the PCs instabil behaviour.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Intrestingly enough I could not find a 12V rail specification in either the BIOS or VCore Utlity from MSI. If there is 3rd party utilites that are better or can give me the info I am all ears.

Will, give the other suggestions a try.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

There is a program called Speedfan. The one i like to use is MBM5 but the support for it is discontinued.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Speedfan....Nice utility.

Specifications
Vcore: 1.36V
+12V: 4.13V
3.3V: 3.15V
Vcc: 4.96V
Vin2: 0.00V
5Vsb: 4.93V
Vbat: 0.00V

Thanks


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks like your motherboard reports the voltage on the 12V line incorrectly - this is unfortunate as we wont be able to know if that rail is out of specs. Now i dont know if you have a multimeter to measure it manually....

Could you run this handy tool:
http://www.intel.com/support/processors/tools/piu/

To find out what your CPUs Spec number is (Something like SL7RK) so i can see if the Vcore of 1.38 is correct for your model.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, I do have a Multimeter. Unfortunately, it is only an Analog Meter. According to what I can tell it seems as if PSU is running just slightly less than 12V. Needle is between 11V and 12V lines. Hard to tell if its is actually at 12V.

Processor Classification from Intel Processor Identification Utility
CPU Type 0
CPU Family F
CPU Model 3
CPU Stepping 3
CPU Revision B

Thanks again for your time Sarkast,
Richard


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Have made the recommended changes. Disabled Speed Spectrum and Hyper Threading. Downloaded a rather graphic intensive 3D game Demo. Take it for run and see if we get an error, restart, or freeze.

Thanks again Sarkast,
Richard


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, aabout 30 minutes into the Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War Demo had a random restart. Seems everything is still as it was even with the changes.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, just out of curiosity i decided to retest system using Memtest-86 and Prime95. Well, the the Memtest-86 results were surprising as I had let it make say 10 passes or so the first time around error free. This time I let run all night say about 9 hours and 15 minutes with 28 passes. If I am reading the results correctly I received 3 errors during pass 14 test 6. Prime95 of coarse had an error and quit during first stress test. With the problems I have been having that was expected. I know that getting errors during Memtest-86 seems like maybe some bad memory, but 3 errors during one pass in the same test out of 28 seems as if memory is working fine and is getting errors due to something else. I for one am still thinking PSU. Any thoughts??

Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Unfortunalety you wont know for sure untill you give it a try. Maybe you can borrow one from a friend, or get a quality name brand PSU from a store with decent return policy. If it turns out its not the PSU you can bring it back.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

This is PSU I have:


http://svc.com/dmn480blu1.html

This is the one i am thinking of trying:

http://www.antec.com/us/productDetails.php?ProdID=22551

What you think? If it is the PSU then this should be more than sufficient? If I can find an store with it in stock.

Thanks


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Awesome PSU.

Circuitcity sells Antec. They are outrageously expensive but like i said - you can always bring it back and order it cheaper online once you know for sure a new PSU solves your problems. I dont think CC charges restocking fees - but i might be wrong.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, I had planned to test the system with an Antec PSu but when the builder of the computer offered a different PSU at 500W I thought I would try that. I was not exactly happy when I found out that it was anotuher brand I do not know PoWork 500W PSU. Well first thing I tried was Prime 95 twice in which it failed both times with different errors. First erroe was a harware failure error and 2nd was an fatal error of some sort. Ran Speedfan.

First PSU

Vcore: 1.36V
+12V: 4.13V
3.3V: 3.15V
Vcc: 4.96V
Vin2: 0.00V
5Vsb: 4.93V
Vbat: 0.00V

2nd PSU

Vcore: 1.34-1.36V
+12V: 3.89V
3.3V: 3.14V
Vcc: 4.96V
Vin2: 0.00V
5Vsb: 4.85V
Vbat: 0.00V

Just for your information

Processor Classification from Intel Processor Identification Utility
CPU Type 0
CPU Family F
CPU Model 3
CPU Stepping 3
CPU Revision B

Will run Memtest86 again tonight, not expecting much different from that test. With this PSU expecting maybe more errors. Wonder if I should continue testing with a brand name PSU or considering the errors are basicly alike if I should try looking elsewhere.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, as expected. Memtest86 did report errors. Grrr. Going throw this heep of junk out the window...LOL.... I guess I should start first with a brand name PSU and if it is not that buy more memory. I am at a loss. I have PCI Diagnostics card. Not sure if those codes would help or not, but would be willing to put it in and see what codes show during POST. I believe this is when it does the diagnostic.

Thanks again


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Memtest errors arent good and could very well be the reason for your problems. I dont think i asked but do you have 2 sticks of 512Mb ? If yes then take one out and try one stick at a time. First with Memtest - then Prime95. Maybe one of the is faulty. Even a few errors in many tests could produce this result. There was a user on here few weeks ago that didnt find any errors in Memtest - and only 1-2 when running MS memory diagnostic all night. BUT even these few were enough to cause system instability. Memory replaced - problem was fixed.
So for now i'd say stick with the PSU you have and focus on the memory.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Just for giggles I went ahead and downloaded MBM5. As it says it supports MSI 848P Neo (All Revisions). I had not received your post about the memory yet. I will go ahead and post the results as they may in the long run end up helping.

1st PSU: Demon 480W MBM5 Results

Core 0: 2.18 V
Core 1: 0.94 V
+3.3: 3.17 V
+5.00: 5.03 V
+12.00: *8.94 V* 
-12.00: -162.64 V
-5.00: 3.90 V

Same PSU: FanSpeed Results

Vcore: 1.36V
+12V: 4.13V
3.3V: 3.15V
Vcc: 4.96V
Vin2: 0.00V
5Vsb: 4.93V
Vbat: 0.00V

2nd PSU: PoWork 500W MBM5 Results

Core 0: 2.16 V
Core 1: 0.93 V 
+3.3: 3.14 V
+ 5.00: 5 V
+12.00: *8.84 V*
-12.00: -173.17 V
-5.00: -3.34 V

Same PSU: FanSpeed Results

Vcore: 1.34-1.36 V
+12V: 3.89 V
3.3V: 3.14 V
Vcc: 4.96 V
Vin2: 0.00 V
5Vsb: 4.85 V
Vbat: 0.00 V

Processor Classification from Intel Processor Identification Utility

CPU Type 0
CPU Family F
CPU Model 3
CPU Stepping 3
CPU Revision B

Hopefully all this helps. It seems that the 12V RAIL is way out of tolerence on both PSU's if MBM5 is reporting the voltage correctly. I will try testing the memory one stick at a time as you suggest.

Thanks again Sarkast


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Like i said - i think the voltage sensor for the +12V rail is shot on your board.

Test the memory... and post back.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Holy cow found this little tidbit on the MSI Website.

Main Memory 
• Avaliable bandwidth up to 3.2GB/s (DDR 400) for single channel mode

• Supports 2 unbuffered DIMM of 2.5 Volt DDR SDRAM 
• Supports up to 2GB memory size with non-ECC* Supports only x9, x16 DDR modules with maximum of 4 banks. 
• Supports only x8, x16 DDR devices with 4-bank 
*Due to the High Performance Memory design, motherboards or system configurations may or may not operate smoothly at the JEDEC (Joint Electron Device Engineering Council) standard settings (BIOS Default on the motherboard) such as DDR voltage, memory speeds and memory timing. Please confirm and adjust your memory setting in the BIOS accordingly for better system stability. * _Example: Kingston HyperX DDR500 PC4000 operates at 2.65V, 3-4-4-8, CL=3. _ For more information about specification of high performance memory modules, please check with your Memory Manufactures for more details.

Before I go trying to pull all the memory and everything, I am going to get the the builder find out the manufacturer and tye of memory and reverify the BIOS setup.

Thanks Sarkast.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

You could also run Everest Home edition and click on SPD under the section Motherboard. It should tell you everything you need (it reads the SPD info of your RAM sticks) to go in the BIOS and make sure its not running at something else.

Here is an example:

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003, 2004 Lavalys, Inc. ]-----------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v1.51.195
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer ***
Generator ***
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2005-05-28
Time 14:06


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Kingston K ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Kingston K
Serial Number 05FFFFFFh 
Manufacture Date Week 23 / 2003
Module Size 256 MB (1 rows, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC3500 (217 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 217 MHz 2.5-4-4-9 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 200 MHz 2.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, I seem to be having trouble figuring out precise configurations. All I can seem to get is 2.6 V for 400 frequency and clock set at 200.

Here is the link I found for the memory.

http://www.elixir-memory.com/products/file/Elixir_DDR1_256Mb_Die_C_Venus_UDIMM-R0.2-15Apr04.pdf

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.00.335
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer 
Generator 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2005-05-28
Time 14:18


--------[ SPD ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ DIMM1: Nanya M2U51264DS8HC3G-5T ]

Memory Module Properties:
Module Name Nanya M2U51264DS8HC3G-5T
Serial Number 55002602h 
Manufacture Date Week 17 / 2005
Module Size 512 MB (2 rows, 4 banks)
Module Type Unbuffered
Memory Type DDR SDRAM
Memory Speed PC3200 (200 MHz)
Module Width 64 bit
Module Voltage SSTL 2.5
Error Detection Method None
Refresh Rate Reduced (7.8 us), Self-Refresh

Memory Timings:
@ 200 MHz 3.0-3-3-8 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
@ 166 MHz 2.5-3-3-7 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)

Just for giggles I looked in the sensor stuff and found that EVEREST reports my 12V at 13.31 V. LOL

Anyway, I can not seem to make heads or tails out of this for verifying BIOS configuration.

Thanks Sarkast.


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Very interesting. (The 3rd voltage) But i doubt its accurate.

About the memory timings. As you can see your modules are 3-3-3-8 when they are at standard DDR400 speed.

Now you need to go in the BIOS (if you havent done so yet) and make sure thats the timings its set to - and nothing lower (like 2.5-3-3-8 for example).

I downloaded your mobos manual but its not very detailed on where to find what. I would assume the Memory timings are under Advanced Features.

Also check under Frequency/ Voltage and see what the RAM voltage is set to. 2.6V should be fine.

Oh and check out this:

http://www.msicomputer.com/support/sup_tshoot.asp#2_5

There you see the memory settings - (DRAM timing Setting) - and what you need to look for under Advanced Features should look similar.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, seems that all my BIOS settings were set correctly. The only thing I changes was instead of leaving the clock speed for memory on Auto I manually set it to 400. Do not think it will change anything, but who knows. Figure I will test each stick separately for around 8 hours a piece or so and see how the errors look. OH just for reference I am no longer getting errors in Prime95, but the computer still randomly restarts, black screens and freezes sometimes. Seem to have halted the blue screens.

Thanks Sarkast.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, Seems that I do have one stick of memory that consantly errors around 2-3 hours into memtest86. I tested that stick in both slots and it errored in both slots. I tested the other stick in both slots 8 1/2 hours one slot and 11 1/2 hourd in the other slot with no errors. So, memory is causing at least some problems. Will see how it goes. Hopefully, it is cured. Get back with you all.

Thanks Sarkast


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Sure just run your PC with only the "good" stick and see if you still have any issues (crashes, freezes etc) or if they are gone now.
Then get the memory replaced.


----------



## traucet (May 14, 2005)

Well, seems that we have cured the restarts and black screens. I still have an error that shows up during restarts and switching users. I get an Recovered from serious error dialogue in XP. It asks if I want to report the error, which I do. It returns an web page that states mostly that the error was caused by a device driver. Very rarely but sometimes it says Video driver. I have a fresh install of windows XP with the newest drivers from Nvidia, so there should not be any conflicts. I placed a post about it in the XP section with a link to this thread for background info. An user suggested a PSU. Was wondering about thoughts here since a hardware change was suggested.

Thanks Sarkast


----------



## nofear4theworld (Oct 2, 2008)

hey i have a hardware question does the msi 848p neo-v support pci vga card or must i buy an agp vga card ??


----------

